# 65 stingray project



## furby714 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello people I have a 65 stingray project I know people are gunna be light it's not going to be original because I want to make a krate look alike I know they didn't make krate In 65  but original it's only once n since the frame is stripped am going to give it my type of style trying to use only schwinn parts tho so far I have frame chain guard back krate springer bars and crown looking for the yoke and truss bars for the fork if anyone has any for sale or know of any one selling some.
Thinking of running a 20 s2 in the back and a 16 s7 in the front.  Any opinions coments welcome good or bad any leads on parts would be well apreciated 
Thanks Jose



Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## furby714 (Aug 17, 2015)

Can't seem to upload pictures of my frame

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vastingray (Aug 19, 2015)

Just wondering why you don't use a 68-73 frame ? Easy to come by.and a better return on your money if you ever want to get rid of it   a 65 frame is a lot rarer unless it's a junior but whatever rocks your boat good luck


----------



## furby714 (Aug 19, 2015)

It's a full size 65. And I got it fairly cheap I ddnt want to spend more on finding a 68

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## furby714 (Aug 27, 2015)

Looking for a steering tube for a schwinn fork. If any leads lmk thanks much 
Jose

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------

